# Brauch Hilfe (Schulaufgaben)



## Anonymous (10 Februar 2006)

Ich würde mich wirklich sehr freuen wen einer von euch die zeit findet die Aufgaben durchzu gehen um die Lösung zu finden. 
Ich Bedanke mich für die Lösung im vorraus. 

1. Anlagenbeschreibung 
In einem Fun-Bad stehen verschiedenste wassertechnische Einrichtungen zur Verfügung, um den Gästen vielfältige Möglichkeiten zur Entspannung und zur aktiven Erholung zu bieten. Rutschbahnen, Gegenstromanlagen, Whirlpools und Wasser-Strahlanlagen zur Massage gehören zu einem modernen Fun-Bad. Diese Anlagen werden in den Bädern zeit- und/oder ereignisgesteuert automatisch betrieben. 

1.1 Rutschbahn 

Nach der Inbetriebnahme „Start-Taste“ wird sofort Wasser nach oben gepumpt, wenn der „Motorschutzschalter“, der „Not-Aus“ Schalter und die „Stopp-Taste“ aktiv sind. Die „Pumpe“ bleibt den ganzen Tag zugeschaltet und wird abends vom Personal abgeschaltet. Der Betrieb wird über eine „Meldeleuchte“ angezeigt. 
Eine am Eingang zur Rutsche aufgebaute Ampelanlage (,‚Rot“- „Grün“) ist ständig aktiv geschaltet und arbeitet wie folgt: 

ROT: - bei abgeschalteter Pumpe 
- bis 10s nach dem ein Badegast die Startlinie (,‚Lichtschranke“) verlassen 
hat 
GRÜN: -während des Betriebes 
-nach dem sich ein Badegast mindestens 10s in der Rutsche 
befindet 

1.2 Gegenstromanlage 

Bei einer Gegenstromanlage wird ein breiter Wasserstrahl mit hohem Druck durch eine „2. Pumpe“ horizontal in einen Kanal gepumpt, so dass die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit um ein Vielfaches steigt und der Schwimmer mit voller Kraft gegen den Strom schwimmen muss. Diese extra Pumpe arbeitet in folgenden Intervallen: 

5 min in Betrieb, 20 min Pause. 

Nach der Inbetriebnahme „Start-Taste 2“ vergehen 20 min bevor Wasser gepumpt wird. Der 
„Motorschutzschalter 2“, der „Not-Aus“ Schalter und die „Stopp-Taste 2“ müssen aktiv sein. 
Die Pumpe kann beliebig vom Personal zu- und abgeschaltet werden. 
Der Betrieb wird über eine „Meldeleuchte 2“ angezeigt. 

1.3 Whirlpools 

In einen Whirlpool wird zyklisch Luft geleitet, welche für starke Verwirbelungen des Wassers sorgt und in Zusammenhang mit einer erhöhten Wassertemperatur zu einem besonderen Wohlbefinden führt. 
Ein „Kompressor“ erzeugt einen bestimmten Luftdruck welcher in einem Druckbehälter gespeichert wird. Der Öffnerkontakt eines „Luftdruckmanometers“ wird auf die SPS geschaltet und dient zum Abschalten des Kompressors bei Erreichen des Sollwertes und zum Wiedereinschalten nach Unterschreitung eines Minimalwertes (Offner mit Hysterese). Nach der Inbetriebnahme „Start-Taste 3“ wird sofort Luft in den Druckbehälter gepumpt, wenn der „Motorschutzschalter 3“, der „Not-Aus“ Schalter und die „Stopp-Taste 3“ aktiv sind und der minimale Druckwert unterschritten wurde. Die Pumpe bleibt den ganzen Tag 

zugeschaltet und wird abends vom Personal abgeschaltet. Der Betrieb wird über eine „Meldeleuchte 3“ angezeigt. 
Die Druckluft wird zyklisch über ein elektromagnetisch betätigtes „Absperrventil“ in den Whirlpool geleitet. 15 Minuten nach Zuschaltung der Anlage öffnet das Ventil für 7 Minuten und sperrt anschließend wieder für 15 Minuten. Der Vorgang wiederholt sich den ganzen Tag über bis zur Abschaltung. 
Die Wassertemperatur wird in einer gesonderten Anlage geregelt. 

1.4 Wasserstrahlanlage 

In der Wasserstrahlanlage wird am Beckenrand unter Wasser ein Wasserstrahl mit hohem Druck durch mehrere Düsen zur Ganzkörpermassage zur Verfügung gestellt. 
Eine „3. Pumpe“ erzeugt den Wasserstrahl, welche wieder zyklisch nach Inbetriebnahme durch das Personal (,‚Start-Taste 4“) arbeitet, wenn der „Motorschutzschalter 4“, der „Not-Aus“ Schalter und die „Stopp-Taste 4“ aktiv sind. 
Zyklus: 05:30 min Pause 
03:50 min Betrieb 

Nach je 10 Zyklen muss die Pumpe für 30 min außer Betrieb geschaltet werden, bevor sie dann wieder automatisch den neuen Zyklus startet. 
Der Betrieb wird über eine „Meldeleuchte 4“ angezeigt. 

2. Aufgaben 

Erarbeiten Sie für die unter den Punkten 1 .1 bis 1 .4 beschriebenen wassertechnischen 
Anlagen Projektierungsunterlagen und die Software für eine Speicher- 
Programmierbare Steuerung auf der Basis S7 — 300. 

2.1 Ein- und Ausgangsbeschaltung 

In der Anlage sind digitale Ein- und Ausgangskarten dargestellt. 
Zeichnen Sie alle mit Anführungszeichen gekennzeichneten und unter den Punkten 1.1 bis 

1 .4 beschriebenen Operanden mit dem entsprechenden Schaltzeichen ein. 
Hinweise: - E 0.0, A0.0 sind die Anfangsadressen 
- die Operanden sind in der im Text aufgeführten Reihenfolge zu 
zeichnen 
- Stopp-Taster, Motorschutzschalter und Not-Aus Schalter sind Öffner 
- der Not-Aus Schalter schaltet bei Betätigung alle aufgeführten Ein¬ 
Richtungen spannungsfrei 
- beschreiben Sie alle Operanden 

2.2 Erstellung eines vollständigen Projekts mit WinSPS-S7 
• Projekt einrichten 
• alle Operanden als Symbol beschreiben 
• Programmstruktur OB1, FC1 einschließlich Benennung oder mehr FC’s 
• Strukturierte Software mit Netzwerküberschriften in FUP oder AWL


----------



## Anonymous (10 Februar 2006)

Wen sich jemand dafür erklärt mir zu helfen dan an die mail schicken  an
stasklein@gmx.de


----------



## Rainer Hönle (10 Februar 2006)

Einfach mal unter http://www.sps-forum.de/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=6860 schauen. Sieht doch irgendwie ähnlich aus, oder?


----------

